# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Message Board Games >  Song Lyric Converstation

## somethingrandom

Post a line from a song that would makes sense as a reply in the ongoing conversation formed by this thread, the line you post must be from a different song to the song the poster above you posted from. Please post which song your lyric comes from. If it is clear that a conversation has come to an end you may post the beginning of a new conversation. Lastly no non sequiturs unless the thread has stalled.
The only thing left is to Post a begining
Hello, is it me you're looking for?
Hello - Lionel Richie

----------


## Gold Leaf

> Post a line from a song that would makes sense as a reply in the ongoing conversation formed by this thread, the line you post must be from a different song to the song the poster above you posted from. Please post which song your lyric comes from. If it is clear that a conversation has come to an end you may post the beginning of a new conversation. Lastly no non sequiturs unless the thread has stalled.
> The only thing left is to Post a begining
> Hello, is it me you're looking for?
> Hello - Lionel Richie


Pleased to meet you, hope you guessed my name

The Rolling Stones Polka - "Weird Al" Yankovic (you thought it was going to be Sympathy for the Devil, didn't you?)

----------


## Ironsmith

They call me The Seeker, I've been searching low and ha-iiiiiiiigh~

The Seeker, The Who

----------


## Scarlet Knight

...but I know I'll never find another you.

" I'll Never Find Another You" The Seekers

----------


## Pex

Do you know the way to San Jose?

"Do You Know The Way To San Jose" - Dionne Warwick

----------


## animorte

Its my way or the highway.

My Way - Limp Bizkit

----------


## Gold Leaf

"One click, I'll get you there overnight, with free shipping!"

Jeff Bezos vs Mansa Musa - Epic Rap Battles Of History

----------


## Ironsmith

"Tell everybody I'm on my way!"

On My Way, Phil Collins

----------


## paddyfool

Goin faster than a rollercoaster

Everyday, Buddy Holly

----------


## Pex

Stop in the name of love!

"Stop In The Name Of Love" - The Supremes

----------


## paddyfool

Dont stop me now!

Dont stop me now, Queen

----------


## Ironsmith

Stop!

...Hammer time.

-U Cant Touch This, MC Hammer

----------


## animorte

Ive gotta get going

_New Adventures of Winnie the Pooh theme song_

----------


## Scarlet Knight

You can go your own way,
You can call it Another lonely day."

"Go Your Own Way" Fleetwood Mac

----------


## Gold Leaf

"Run around the world in a perfect race"

Vs. Marx - Man On The Internet

----------


## paddyfool

Around the world, around the world

Around the world, Daft Punk

----------


## Ironsmith

I've traveled the world and the seven seas,
Everybody's looking for something

Sweet Dreams, Eurythmics

----------


## Pex

I was lookin' for love in all the wrong places.

"Lookin' For Love In All The Wrong Places" - Johnny Lee

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Where the waterfront people dwell
Better watch my step if the floor caves in
I'll go right straight to hell
There were pinball machines and Cajun queens
Men with knives and scars

"Pascagoula Run" - Jimmy Buffett

@v I'll keep that in mind. I hoped the latter lines explained the first one.

----------


## Tom the Mime

That deaf, dumb and blind kid sure plays a mean pinball

Pinball Wizard, The Who

@TPAM: Probably want to keep it to a single line if you want it to make sense in a conversation.

----------


## Ironsmith

(Challenge accepted.  :Small Tongue: )

And even if you saw it yourself, you wouldn't believe it
I wouldn't trust a person like me, if I were you
Sure, I wasn't there, I swear I have an alibi
I heard it from a man who knows a fella who says it's true

Johnny Tarr, Gaelic Storm

----------


## Pex

Hey, hey, bye, bye, bye

"Bye Bye Bye" - NSYNC

----------


## Gold Leaf

Bye bye, you're history, you're through! You're dust.

You Are Dead - Joe Sparks

----------


## paddyfool

Dust in the wind. All they are is dust in the wind.

Dust in the wind, Kansas

----------


## animorte

You are the wind beneath my wings.

- Wind Beneath my Wings, Bette Midler

----------


## Ironsmith

And now I'm free, 
Free fallin'

-Free Fallin, Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers

----------


## paddyfool

Falling in love with you

Cant help falling in love, Elvis Presley

----------


## Pex

Love will keep us together.

"Love Will Keep Us Together" - Captain and Tennille

----------


## Scarlet Knight

I can't see me lovin' nobody but you, For all my life...

"Happy Together" - The Turtles

----------


## paddyfool

[Its] my life!
It's now or never
But I ain't gonna live forever

Its my life, Bon Jovi

(Loving the song choices on here btw)

----------


## ChrysalisM

Life is very short. There's no time for fussing and fighting, my friend.

We can work it out: The beatles

----------


## paddyfool

Who wants to live forever? Who dares to love forever?

Who wants to live forever, Queen

----------


## Scarlet Knight

How long, is forever this time? 
How long, until one night, you don't come home again? 

"How Long is Forever" - Willie Nelson

----------


## Pex

Tonight you're mine completely. You give your love so sweetly. Tonight the light of love is in your eyes. But will you love me tomorrow?

"Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow" - The Shirelles

----------


## animorte

If tomorrow never comes, will she know how much I loved her.

If Tomorrow Never Comes - Garth Brooks

----------


## paddyfool

 Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love ya, tomorrow
You're always a day away

Tomorrow, from the musical Annie

----------


## Scarlet Knight

"Tomorrow you'll be worlds away..."

One Day More from the musical Les Miserables

----------


## Ironsmith

A whole new world, a dazzling place I never knew...

-Come on you know this one.

----------


## Pex

He's got the whole world in his hands.



"He's Got The Whole World In His Hands" - Spiritual Traditional

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Hands across the water (water)...Hands across the sky...

"Uncle Albert / Admiral Halsey" - Paul McCartney & Wings

----------


## paddyfool

Lucy in the sky with diamonds

Lucy in the sky with diamonds, The Beatles

----------


## Pex

But diamonds are a girl's best friend.

"Diamonds Are A Girl's Best Friend" - Leo Robin & Jule Styne

----------


## paddyfool

Thats what friends are for

Thats what friends are for, Dionne Warwick with Elton John and Stevie Wonder

----------


## MornShine

I get by with a little help from my friends

 "With a little help from my friends", The Beatles

----------


## Pex

Help me, Rhonda, help, help me, Rhonda.

"Help Me, Rhonda" - The Beach Boys

----------


## Scarlet Knight

I don't want to be alone, help me make it through the night...

"Help me make it through the night" - Glen Campbell

----------


## paddyfool

All through the night 
I'll be awake and I'll be with you 

All through the night, Cyndi Lauper

----------


## MornShine

Take me through the darkness to the break of the day.

"Gimme! Gimme! Gimme!", ABBA

(_so_ tempted to go with "All day and all of the night", but there's less substance to it)

----------


## ben-zayb

Just call me angel of the morning, angel

"Angel of the morning", Juice NewtonMerrilee Rush

----------


## paddyfool

Ooh, you're an angel
In disguise
I can see it in your eyes

Angel, Madonna

----------


## Scarlet Knight

Love is an angel disguised as lust
Here in our bed until the morning comes...

"Because the Night"- Patti Smith

----------


## Pex

Wake me up before you go-go
Don't leave me hanging on like a yo-yo

"Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go" - Wham

----------


## paddyfool

You just keep me hanging on

Perfect day, Lou Reed

----------


## Scarlet Knight

So hang a shining star upon the highest bough,
And have yourself a merry little Christmas now.

"Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas" - The Pretenders

----------


## paddyfool

Have yourself a Merry Little Christmas, let your heart be light

Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas" by Hugh Martin and Ralph Blane

----------


## Pex

Love, love - can't-cha feel your heartbeat.
Love, love - I can feel your heartbeat.
Love, love - can't-cha feel your heartbeat, love!

"I Can Feel Your Heartbeat" - The Partridge Family

----------


## Bohandas

they wanna pull out your heart and smoke it

-Insane Clown Posse, "Attack of the Baseheads"

----------


## Scarlet Knight

... roll me up and smoke me when I die.

"Roll Me Up" - Willie Nelson

----------

